Ask HN: Do you think AI computers will replace human programmers in the future? - jaoued
======
Rannath
Maybe eventually, but not anytime soon. Programming will probably become
easier and faster as time moves on and tools & methodologies improve (Past
examples: c, debuggers, refactoring suites, TDD & continuous integration).
Static analyzers are fairly rudimentary AI & are being used right now. This is
probably our immediate future. AI will help make our programs better and allow
us to program faster, but we'll still have to do the initial work ourselves.
So AI will probably reduce the need for programmers, but probably won't
eliminate it all together.

------
senthilnayagam
machines needs machine language, they don't need programming languages. with
the advent of "api"ification, it becomes lot simpler to mix and match
capabilities and build new applications.

after next 10 years, there will not be many keyboard based programmers.

